# rear brake problem!!!



## blazen89s13 (Dec 4, 2005)

ok...my problem is whenever i go in reverse my passenger side back brake makes a clicking sound and if it is sticking...only when i go in reverse...when i go foward it is fine what could be the problem?...thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the brake pads for excessive wear. The brake pad wear indicator is probably scratching the rotor.


----------



## blazen89s13 (Dec 4, 2005)

I will check that but I don't think that is it b/c it only does it when going in reverse...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

maybe it's not the brakes, maybe it's the wheel bearings? since they could have worn down into an oval shape, they may not like reverse?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

blazen89s13 said:


> I will check that but I don't think that is it b/c it only does it when going in reverse...


On my '61, when the rear pads would wear beyond the minimum thickness, there would be a scraping sound only when the car moved in reverse.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s13 rear brake pads can wear at an angle. The sound you are hearing is the leading edge of the angled brake pad catching on the rotor. You might find that it does it more after the car has been sitting overnight and it was damp (rotor surface rust)
Change the pads and it will go away


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree with the above statement. Change the pads and it will go away.
I had the same problem and when I changed the pads it went away...but it came back later on due to the fact that the rear calipers needed re-building.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If the brake pads don't fix it, check your alignment. My camaro did this, and when I had an alignment done, it fixed it.


----------



## blazen89s13 (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks for the input i will probably change the pads and do an alignment and I will let ya'll know the outcome!


----------



## blazen89s13 (Dec 4, 2005)

ok...stupid me there was just rust on the rear rotars i slammed on my brakes a few times and that took care of the problem thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

blazen89s13 said:


> ok...stupid me there was just rust on the rear rotars i slammed on my brakes a few times and that took care of the problem thanks for the replies!!!


Cool Cool. Just saved your self some money,  Always a plus!


----------

